# brakes



## DaveH (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi guys i hae a question for anybody will 2000 max gle rear rotors fit a 1996 gxe i have some new ones in my garage and a friend has a 96 and well he would like to buy them from me so if anybody knows if they will fit plz let me know thank's.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, the rear brake rotors on the gen4 (95-99) and gen5 (00-03) Maximas are identical.


----------



## DaveH (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks guy u were right so i sold them again thank you 

Dave


----------

